# Son broke ignition key, car won't start..................



## rbell1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Son called me from college. He had parked his car at his condo, went with friend out of town for weekend. While gone, said he broke the plastic casing on ignition key 'while horsing around'. Upon returning, went to start car (2006 Altima V6), engine turns over and over but will not start.

Because I once had another key made for his car, I understand that there is a 'chip' inside the ignition key casing that electronically 'mates' with the car's ignition when you go to start the car. Is it because he broke the key's casing, the car now will not start? Is this feasible? BTW, the spare key is here - 120 miles away. ReBell


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, he probably damaged the electronic chip in the key also so the immobilizer system is not allowing the car to start, most likely disabling the fuel pump.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, the NATS system is very touchy. Now you have to take it to the dealer to get re-programmed. Did you get the spare key programmed?


----------



## rbell1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*One more question........*

thought the key he has obviously is missing the chip, the car does turn over. Is there any way to override the electronics of the system that would permit him to start the car? Thank you!

ReBell1


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

rbell1 said:


> thought the key he has obviously is missing the chip, the car does turn over. Is there any way to override the electronics of the system that would permit him to start the car? Thank you!
> 
> ReBell1


I don't think so as that would defeat the purpose of the NATS but that's just my opinion....


----------



## rbell1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*thanks.....*

looks like I am having it towed to local dealership (4 miles @ $55) and they are going to make me up two new keys for a total of $85. Figure it to be the best, and safest, way out. thanks all for the replies! ReBell


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

rbell1 said:


> looks like I am having it towed to local dealership (4 miles @ $55) and they are going to make me up two new keys for a total of $85. Figure it to be the best, and safest, way out. thanks all for the replies! ReBell


Yes, and tell your son "no more horsing around"!!! :loser:


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Absolutely no way around it. If he tried to start the car with the broken key, he triggered the NATS system. Once triggered you have to re-program the keys with the NATS module.


----------

